

What's your bounce rate? - drusenko
http://david.weebly.com/1/post/2008/04/whats-your-bounce-rate.html

======
axod
Mibbit.com is probably not a typical site - essentially only one page.

Stats for last 24 hours or so though:

Total sessions: 13,541... <1 minute: 2,037 (15%) 1min-10mins: 4,868 (36%)
10min-20min: 1,102 (8%) 20min-30min: 727 (5%) 30min-1hour: 1,364 (10%)
1hour-2hour: 1,338 (10%) 2hours+: 2,105 (16%)

Average duration of visit: 66 minutes

I'm pretty pleased with those stats, although these are only people who have
javascript enabled. Maybe a billion people have it disabled, and bounce. I
should probably check ;)

------
sosuke
Blog bounce rate: 91.15%

Daily visitors: 3000

Forum bounce rate: 39.45%

Daily visitors: 1000

Medium and content really affects the bounce.

------
cglee
Pretty good bounce rates for all the responses so far. I wonder if those with
high bounce rates are hesitant to share.

------
redorb
(read article) ... My bounce rate is 45.37% I might be naive to think this is
good for a e commerce site, but I do.

------
abstractbill
The bounce rate for justin.tv is 37.35%

------
zealog
From experience, a private beta signup page leads to a pretty decent bounce
rate.

------
spencerfry
36.62% so far in 2008

38.87% in the past 30 days

for carbonmade.com

------
ag
Questionform.com bounce rate (last 30 days, google analytics) 37%

------
uuilly
uuorld.com bounce Rate < %20

Our product is pretty visual though and it doesn't take much effort to stay
for 10 seconds.

------
Flemlord
Blog bounce rate: 68%

